# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الداعية بين الرضا واليقين

## عادل الغرياني

الداعية بين الرضا واليقين الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين وبعد هناك من يعمل ليرضى الله تعالى " وعجلت إليك ربي لترضى "وهناك من يعمل وهو راض عن الله تعالى فهو يرضى بما قدر الله تعالى بما شاء الله تعالى ، وهو عين اليقين بل هو اليقين .يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من رضي بالله ربا ، وبالإسلام دينا ، ...." الحديث يشير بأن من أصبح وأمسى راضيا عن الله تعالى ، ليس اللفظ من رضي عنه الله تعالى ، انظر لعظم جزاء من رضي بالله ربا وجبت له الجنة ورضي الله تعالى عنه ، وما معنى الرضا ، الرضا أن يستوي فرحك بالمصيبة كما تفرح بالحسنة .وهذا علامة الرضا ،الراضون عن الله تعالى يرفعون شعار : " ما شاء الله مكان وما لم يشأ لم يكن "فأصل العقيدة الرضا عن الله تعالى .والرضا عنوان المحبة وطريقها .ومن علامات الرضا واليقين الاستخارة في الأعمال .وجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعاء الاستخارة الذي هو عين اليقين في التوكل على الله تعالى أن يرضينا بما يقدر وهو الطلب من الله تعالى بعونه لنا أن نرضى بما قدره لنا . " ثم رضني به " وهذا دليل على الحب الناتج من التحام الرضا باليقين .الراضي عن الله تعالى لا تجده يجزع إذا أصيب، بل يفرح بأحكام الله تعالى ، ساكن القلب مطمئن الفؤاد ؛ لأنه يعلم أن الله تعالى أزاح عنه شرا هو أكبر ، وهذا أخف الضرر في يقينه .كما يقولون " لو اطلعتم على الغيب لاخترتم الواقع "فالراضي يوقن بأسماء الله تعالى فهو الرحيم بعباده وهو اللطيف الخبير .والرضا واليقين ينبعان من نبع واحد .قال سهل رحمه الله : حظ العبيد من اليقين على قدر حظهم من الرضا ، وحظهم من الرضا على قدر عيشهم مع الله تعالى "وقال سفيان رحمه الله : اليقين ألا تتهم مولاك في كل ما أصابك ، فأنت راض " وما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك وما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك "وقال يحي بن معاذ رحمه الله : يبلغ العبد مقام الرضا إذا أقام نفسه على أربعة أصول فيما يقابل به ربه:1-	إن أعطيتني قبلت2-	إن تركتني عبدت3-	إن منعتني رضيت4-	إن دعوتني أجبت فالر اضي يوقن بأن الله لا يقدر شرا " الخير بين يديك والشر ليس إليك "والرضا ذروة سنام الإيمان قال ابن القيم : الرضا من أعمال القلوب نظير الجهاد من أعمال الجوارح ، فإن كل واحد منهما ذروة سنام الإيمان .كان عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله يقول : اللهم رضني بقضائك وبارك لي في قدرك ، حتى لا أحب تعجيل شيء أخرته ولا تأخير شيء عجلته .وآخر دعوانا الحمد لله رب العالمين وصل اللهم على محمد وآله وسلم عادل الغرياني

----------

